#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Δημόσια Έργα >  > > >  >  >  ΦΕΚ 109/06-06-2022 Τευχ. Α  Αρ. 153

## TOLIS17

Συνάδελφοι χαιρετώ,
είσαστε ενήμεροι καθόλου για το αρ. 153 του ως άνω ΦΕΚ, που αφορά τις παρατάσεις των δημοσίων έργων λόγω ενεργειακής κρίσης? 

Είναι λίγο γενική η διατύπωση. 

1. Τι εννοεί ο νομοθέτης στο εδάφιο 2, ότι η "_Χρονική διάρκεια της παράτασης για την εκτέλεση των εργασιών σύμφωνα με το πρώτο εδάφιο, δεν προσμετράται στον συμβατικό χρόνο και δεν αποτελεί παράταση της συμβατικής διάρκειας εκτέλεσης του έργου_."

2. Μήπως άλλο πράγμα εννοεί με την επιμήκυνση του χρονοδιαγράμματος (εδάφιο 1) και άλλο παράταση της συμβατικής διάρκειας? 

3. Τι γίνεται με τις τμηματικές και αποκλειστικές προθεσμίες? Σε ενδεχόμενη επιμήκυνση του χρονοδιαγράμματος, τραβιούνται όλες οι απομένουσες εργασίες άρα και τμηματικές-αποκλειστικές προθεσμίες κατά το διάστημα επιμήκυνσης?  

Ευχαριστώ

----------

